# Odyssea lights



## ColdServings (Oct 8, 2007)

I've been looking for cost effective lighting for the new aquarium I'll be setting up (55 gal for my goldfish--will be planted). There are a number of odyssea lights that seem to have a high power/$ ratio available on ebay, but I haven't been able to find out anything other than the ebay listings about them.

Anybody know anything about these lights? Worth thinking about or just junk? Also, where can one get things like replacement bulbs for them? Specifically, I might want to replace an actinic bulb, if the light comes with one, for a daylight bulb.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorta crappy reflectors and the bulbs are slightly less well made than other brands, but they are good bang for buck IMO. Never had a problem with them in my setups. 8/10 vs Ah-supply 9/10

Some people will probably have gripes about them though, so best to get more opinions before choosing.


----------



## ColdServings (Oct 8, 2007)

Do they use some sort of standard bulbs or only "Odyssea" bulbs? If the latter, other than ebay do you know where I can get the bulbs?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

They are standard fitting bulbs, you can often times just look on ebay and buy a case os 10-20 power compact bulbs for much less than buying from a local pet store or some online vendors.

Just be sure to buy straight pin power compact bulbs if the fixture is straight pin, or square pin if the odyssey fixture is square pin. Just read the descriptions.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Not to be a pest, but are you sure you want goldfish in a planted tank? I couldn't keep plastic plants anchored with gravel in a goldfish tank I had for my wife


----------



## Dr.Ponce (Nov 28, 2007)

i have had the same issues trying to find info on this lamps as well. i'm considering on buying a 4X96W 72" Odyssea... the only facts i've read about are:

1. Insuficient fans
2. The system is not suited for use inside a canopy (for the above reason)
3. Some complain about fan noise
4. MOST USERS (that are not trying to put it inside a canopy or aren't conserned about noise) say its a great product and has an excelent price. and that they could only hear the fans when paying extra atention.

Hope this helps.... bye!


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

you may wind up with a fair fixture that does ok. Or you might wind up with a fireball. or you might wind up with a casing with a dead ballast. 
You really would be better off picking up a coralife PC fixture instead. they will come with better spectrum then most ody's do anyhow. Odyssea's generally use PL -Straight pin type bulbs. the ones that come in the fixture are fairly crappy. So expect to replace them soon.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

<-- ended up with a fireball.

i suggest spending your money on a quality fixture..... one thats ul listed.
its a gamble when picking a cheap fixture. one can last a long time or just a few days.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I ended up with one that the ballast died on. I would save up to get someting else.
My opinion is not slanted as to this is a piece of crap, I received a decent bang for my buck. I just wish it would have been a little better.

On the bulbs that come with the unit, I ditched them quickly and used Coralife. The supplied bulbs just were not as good.

In the end if you buy a Odyssea fixture and replace the bulbs, you end up spending almost as much as you would a quality fixture. IMO


----------



## ColdServings (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks all, I ended up ordering a 130 watt Coralife Power Compact Fluorescent setup for the new tank (a 55 gal).


----------



## Dr.Ponce (Nov 28, 2007)

I have to thank you "ColdServings", because of your post now i'll save some money for a Coralife PC fixture, instead of buying the Odyssea....


----------

